# Methods i have used V2



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OK guys as a lot of you might know my opinion of Peptide, GH, Slin etc use has changed some what over the last few years since my last "Methods i have used" thread......

i will document what methods i have used with results that i got plus my honest opinion of how it worked for me, this does not mean if you follow the methods you will get the same results as diet/Training/Rest all have a part to play as one thing i do not do which many do is throw everything into the mix and hope on a result.......

i will copy the methods i have used that are in the last thread to this thread along with the newer methods i have done in the last 18 months plus the ones i am doing now and expect to do in the future......

to start this off i am currently using high doses of IPAM to take advantage of the 25% longer half life IPAM has over other GHRP's so currently i am using the following

*3 days a week (training days)*

GHRP-2/Mod GRF at saturation dose 3 x day

IPAM/Mod GRF at BOOM dose IPAM 1000mcg with 250mcg of Mod GRF before bed

this is to see if there is any validity in the fact at this high dose you will get an initial GH pulse followed by a second pulse 4-5hrs after so when i am asleep, i can make a comparison to normal saturation dosing due to me using saturation doses IPAM at night last year.

*4 days a week (non Training days)*

*
*?GHRP-2/Mod GRF at saturation dose 5 x day

it is very early in the trail as i started this on monday both Monday and Wednesday i used the high dose and had the best night sleep i have had in over 5yrs........i will be doing this trail for 4 weeks

EDIT:

*i found this method to be great if i got the sleep through the night, it left me groggy in the morning if i used at home with my baby waking me up, so in my opinion it has promise if you cannot get the 5 shots in a day which is a big step up from 3 in my opinion.......i will continue this method on the nights i am away from home as i am away for 3 nights each week up until christmas.*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OK so i have started last night my BOOM dosing for pMGF the protocol will be as follows....

Monday/Friday GHRP/GHRH saturation dose before breakfast and midday

Monday/Friday 2mg pMGF 1900 micro pinned 500mcg in L/R chest/L/R Delt 4 hours after the training session

Tuesday/Thursday 1000mcg of IPAM/250mcg GHRH before bed

Wednesday nothing

Weekends Nothing

i did the pMGF last night and this morning woke up feeling fuller than i have ever been and i mean ever been, if this is the same in 4 weeks timealong with the gains i feel i will get it will be very interesting....

i am not on any GH or Gear apart from the PED's above and wont be until after these 5 weeks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

...............................


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

...........................


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Will be following this mate. Appreciate the info.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate hope to make the confusion many get from peptides a little clearer and also get rid of this jab and hope method many use.....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> no problem mate hope to make the confusion many get from peptides a little clearer and also get rid of this jab and hope method many use.....


Tbh it's something I have been considering so it would help clear up a lot of things.

Those people that use that method are the same ones that wonder why they haven't gained a stone in 2 weeks, everything is better with a proper plan.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Def need to follow this I have been using peps for 2 months and love them, keep telling anyone who will listen how good they are. Was just reading this protocol on your site and looks really interesting. I'm currrently doing as per your instructions from the last one but the addition of a 4th jab with imap will be what I get into next month. One question though I've been 3iu gh after last jab before bed would you still use it then or do 15 mins after jab post training?

Cheers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

interested in a read of this Scarab ....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Paul when you say high dose is that over the sat dose ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> Hi Paul when you say high dose is that over the sat dose ?


Yes 1000mcg


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Yes 1000mcg


Wow i got a fair amount off peps left over from few month back from pro peptides now i know they are no were near Southern Reserch but i would love to give that dose ago and see what happens.

Would you still do 3x a day off CJC and GHRP2 at that dose Paul ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> Wow i got a fair amount off peps left over from few month back from pro peptides now i know they are no were near Southern Reserch but i would love to give that dose ago and see what happens.
> 
> Would you still do 3x a day off CJC and GHRP2 at that dose Paul ?


What I am currently doing is in the first post above mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> OK guys as a lot of you might know my opinion of Peptide, GH, Slin etc use has changed some what over the last few years since my last "Methods i have used" thread......
> 
> i will document what methods i have used with results that i got plus my honest opinion of how it worked for me, this does not mean if you follow the methods you will get the same results as diet/Training/Rest all have a part to play as one thing i do not do which many do is throw everything into the mix and hope on a result.......
> 
> ...


wow mate that is some seriously pioneering stuff and doesn't sound cheap ........ bet your rebound gains will be serious , I think doing a 1000mgs should be very interesting .......

Is there a reduced percentage of pulse when going over sat dose with ipam like the other ghrp's? even if that's the case then a boom dose is deffo what you have there mate .......

Wish you well with this one mate subbed


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

loganator said:


> wow mate that is some seriously pioneering stuff and doesn't sound cheap ........ bet your rebound gains will be serious , I think doing a 1000mgs should be very interesting .......
> 
> Is there a reduced percentage of pulse when going over sat dose with ipam like the other ghrp's? even if that's the case then a boom dose is deffo what you have there mate .......
> 
> Wish you well with this one mate subbed


i had the idea for boom dosing from Dat after he did a trail a few years back this is how he explained the science to me



> It then seems to diffuse within the pituitary where it still is able to re-concentrate & bind again to receptors after somatostatin withdraws after that first pulse.
> 
> You see the same Ipamorelin exerts two effects 1st binding tightly to specific receptors then 2nd diffusing and being available to rebind later... not as strongly and not on the same cells (somatotrophs) but others in the neighborhood


like everything i like to look at it on myself, IPAM also has a 25% longer half life than other GHRP peptides (this is why i think many inaccurately believe it has a higher saturation point)

this last week has been interesting it is clear i get much more deeper REM sleep when i inject the high dose of IPAM but i do need to be in bed at a decent time (10.30-11.00) and have a disturb free night, when i used this at the beginning of the week in a hotel it was amazing but at home with baby Joe waking in the morning i was not as refreshed and was a little drowsy.

because of this i will change the nights i do this to those when i am away from home, in the next month i am going to be away 3-4 nights aweek so that is a good thing as i want to really get the jist of this trail before i expand it to include pMGF at higher doses.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

will you be using the multiple micro injection technique with the peg mgf followed by igf -1 Pscarb?

I had thought about trying it for bringing up my calves but think i'm leaning towards trying mtren or liquid dbol for site growth first and seeing what happens .......What is your opinion of that ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my opinion is site growth does not happen with any anabolic steroid mate....

yes i will be doing the micro dosing with the pMGF but i will use natural IGF-1 rather than synthetic which i believe is useless for muscle growth


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

So will you be avoiding peptides whilst using pmgf then using pulsation as a method of boosting your natural igf ?

That is very interesting to me as I have often wondered why people use igf-1 lr3 with pmgf when natural igf in muscle is intracellular and lr-3 is Systematic ,

Great thread Pscarb possibly the missing link in IMO

Brilliant


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry mate not trying to hijack your thread i will wait until your next study to see exactly what you will be doing rather than asking loads of questions before you even started it .....

I suppose i will just have to be patient lol


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you not using HGH anymore then paul?

I like the idea of the boom dosing Ipam.

Would this work ok..

100mcg GHRP2 + Mod -grf followed 15mins later by 2.5iu hgh...6am and 2pm...then 100mcg Mod-Grf and 1000mg Ipamorelin Pre bed mon-friday(training days)


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> OK guys as a lot of you might know my opinion of Peptide, GH, Slin etc use has changed some what over the last few years since my last "Methods i have used" thread......
> 
> i will document what methods i have used with results that i got plus my honest opinion of how it worked for me, this does not mean if you follow the methods you will get the same results as diet/Training/Rest all have a part to play as one thing i do not do which many do is throw everything into the mix and hope on a result.......
> 
> ...


This is how ive believed it to be most beneficial and also run it like this for a long time now .. Towards the end of the cycle up the dose mate see what you think on saturation dose

can you go longer than 4 weeks ?



Pscarb said:


> i had the idea for boom dosing from Dat after he did a trail a few years back this is how he explained the science to me
> 
> like everything i like to look at it on myself, IPAM also has a 25% longer half life than other GHRP peptides (this is why i think many inaccurately believe it has a higher saturation point)
> 
> ...


Also i wake up 2-3.00 and Jab again then eat improves results but can keep me awake

Also next run id include Lr3 just for fat loss wile on cycle ... Not trying to tell you how to suck eggs just want you to trial these methods ive gained from mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Not takin it as sucking eggs mate you need to do what you think is best I don't rate IGF-1lr3 so won't be using it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

*i have updated the first 2 posts in this thread......*

guys i have deleted a few posts from members asking basic general questions about what they are doing that is not what this thread is about if you want to ask questions on what you are doing please create a thread, this sticky is for questions on the methods i am trying.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> Are you not using HGH anymore then paul?
> 
> I like the idea of the boom dosing Ipam.


no GH at the moment although my next trial will be GH/Slin post and Pre WO



J.Smith said:


> Would this work ok..
> 
> 100mcg GHRP2 + Mod -grf followed 15mins later by 2.5iu hgh...6am and 2pm...then 100mcg Mod-Grf and 1000mg Ipamorelin Pre bed mon-friday(training days)


don't know mate try it and let us know the results


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> *i have updated the first 2 posts in this thread......*
> 
> guys i have deleted a few posts from members asking basic general questions about what they are doing that is not what this thread is about if you want to ask questions on what you are doing please create a thread, this sticky is for questions on the methods i am trying.


Just wondering are you still getting the same benefits from boom dosing the Ipam?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

valleygater said:


> Just wondering are you still getting the same benefits from boom dosing the Ipam?
> 
> Cheers


same effects as what? not boom dosing?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Brilliant & easy to follow mate


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry with the deep sleep, I have suffered for years with restless nights


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

valleygater said:


> Sorry with the deep sleep, I have suffered for years with restless nights


I get much deeper sleep with boom dosing than a dose at saturation level


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Paul, what's your thoughts on the studies over on Data board, about pmgf and its concerns that it might grow tumours/cancer cells?

I'm still not sure if pmgf is systemic like once believed, because of the peglation that gives it a longer half life.

I've been injecting 200mcg into what I believe to be a tricep tendon tear, along with tb-500..Ice before I go to sleep. It's definitely improved..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Paul, what's your thoughts on the studies over on Data board, about pmgf and its concerns that it might grow tumours/cancer cells?
> 
> *I'm still not sure if pmgf is systemic like once believed, because of the peglation that gives it a longer half life.*
> 
> I've been injecting 200mcg into what I believe to be a tricep tendon tear, along with tb-500..Ice before I go to sleep. It's definitely improved..


This is one thing i was going to bring up also .. Im still a believer that Peg goes systematic even if injected IM even more so at a higher dose ?

But also believe used IM more of the receptors in the injected muscle will be targeted before it goes systematic ..

Highest ive been is 700mcg twice a week .. Will re run depending of the outcome of this trial ...

Pscarb what's your thoughts on Peg being active in the body for so long ,

I understand that the Proliferation (using peg) is the 1st process when forming new cells. But once the cells are ready then they need the next step eg Igf-1 either synthetic or naturally produced wile training Igf = the differentiation part or 2nd step to mature the new stem cells .

But if your body is flooded with Peg surely these will clash with actions of the Igf and limit the rate of muscle growth.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Paul, what's your thoughts on the studies over on Data board, about pmgf and its concerns that it might grow tumours/cancer cells?
> 
> I'm still not sure if pmgf is systemic like once believed, because of the peglation that gives it a longer half life.
> 
> I've been injecting 200mcg into what I believe to be a tricep tendon tear, along with tb-500..Ice before I go to sleep. It's definitely improved..


sorry for the delay guys been on the road with work....

am i concerned to be honest no nearly everything we use or have used is supposed to give you cancer, we all all have cancer cells



thoon said:


> This is one thing i was going to bring up also .. Im still a believer that Peg goes systematic even if injected IM even more so at a higher dose ?
> 
> But also believe used IM more of the receptors in the injected muscle will be targeted before it goes systematic ..
> 
> ...


i do not believe a drug is more systemic at a higher dose than a lower dose how can it be??

well you can force proliferation as long as you want as long as no IGF-1 is brought into the mix, it is not a case of they are ready it is a case that when you add IGF-1 to the mix proliferation stops and cannot be restarted from that MGF......Dat speaks of using MGF for weeks to get as much out of the proliferation as possible but in this trial i am adding peptides the day after the high MGF dose so i am ending the proliferation 24hrs later (as i have decided to boom dose IPAM the day after which is before bed) so from my understanding there is no clash as MGF finishes its job once IGF is introduced into the mix so no clash.....


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> my opinion is site growth does not happen with any anabolic steroid mate....
> 
> yes i will be doing the micro dosing with the pMGF but i will use natural IGF-1 rather than synthetic which i believe is useless for muscle growth


i have Mgf and Igf-l3 starting early Jan when i start my prep for june/july comps... so as u stated above it PEG MGF doesnt work with IGF-L3?? should i scrap using the IGF-L3, or try swop them for GRHP6/CJC1295 instead?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

greekgod said:


> i have Mgf and Igf-l3 starting early Jan when i start my prep for june/july comps... so as u stated above it PEG MGF doesnt work with IGF-L3?? should i scrap using the IGF-L3, or try swop them for GRHP6/CJC1295 instead?


No what I said is after training MGF be this natural or synthetic begins the proliferation process if you add IGF-1 into the mix be this from natural conversion (GH, GHRP/GHRH) or injectable type this proliferation stops and the process to create new cells is passed to IGF-1 but you want as much proliferation as possible.......so in my opinion if you are going to use IGF-1 then take it the morning after training so you give every chance possible for the MGF to do what it needs to, in my current boom dose trial I take no GH but use IPAM/GHRH before bed the night after the pMGF dose giving it 24hrs to do its thing before IGF-1 is released (via conversion)


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you inject your peptides subq or im ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ukmonster said:


> Do you inject your peptides subq or im ?


IM mate


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> sorry for the delay guys been on the road with work....
> 
> am i concerned to be honest no nearly everything we use or have used is supposed to give you cancer, we all all have cancer cells
> 
> ...


I think this is all about re thinking / trialling old methods ..im all for it to be honest


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi mate what dosage peg are you using if you don't mind me asking ?

Loganator


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

loganator said:


> Hi mate what dosage peg are you using if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> Loganator


Not all buddy, I am using 2mg twice a week I use it after I train upper body as I use a 3 day week system and I don't feel I need it directly on my quads I use it in my shoulders and chest mainly but have used in arms.......I use pMGF 1900 from Tom a source from America


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> IM mate


What needle is best paul , to go into the delt with when doing peptides mate? i know silly question but have been told many different things so want to be sure ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ukmonster said:


> What needle is best paul , to go into the delt with when doing peptides mate? i know silly question but have been told many different things so want to be sure ?


either normal 1ml insulin syringe or a .3 gauge needle on a half ml insulin syringe


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> either normal 1ml insulin syringe or a .3 gauge needle on a half ml insulin syringe


Ok cheers mate . I have been pining with the normal 1ml insulin pins . The only thing that bothers me is the huge sting I get when injecting the peps , is this normal ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ukmonster said:


> Ok cheers mate . I have been pining with the normal 1ml insulin pins . The only thing that bothers me is the huge sting I get when injecting the peps , is this normal ?


It is with cheap peptides.......


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> It is with cheap peptides.......


I got these peps from Toms peptides in USA


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ukmonster said:


> I got these peps from Toms peptides in USA


then you are unlucky mate, I am using Tom's now at high doses (IPAM experiment) with no pain at all


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> then you are unlucky mate, I am using Tom's now at high doses (IPAM experiment) with no pain at all


Do you rekon it's a problem and I should discontinue use?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ukmonster said:


> Do you rekon it's a problem and I should discontinue use?


no it is most likely the fluid you mix them with is it normal BAC water? but it could be speed it is being injected??


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no it is most likely the fluid you mix them with is it normal BAC water? but it could be speed it is being injected??


 I mix with sterile water at the minute ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ukmonster said:


> I mix with sterile water at the minute ?


You know they will degrade faster?

Is it IM or Sub-Q?? I know many who get a sting from SubQ shots


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> You know they will degrade faster?
> 
> Is it IM or Sub-Q?? I know many who get a sting from SubQ shots


Im but it was sub q aswell but I've sorted my injection technique out and it hasn't the last few times although red marks appear on my skin . Yeh I know I just need to get hold of some bac water from some where .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you should not get this issue with IM shots


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Pscarb, if u use sterile water instead of bac, can i still get 2 days tops out of of my peptides..?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

greekgod said:


> Pscarb, if u use sterile water instead of bac, can i still get 2 days tops out of of my peptides..?


yes that will be fine mate


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

2 days ? I thought they would last at least a week before they degrade with sterile water ?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

@Pscarb would you discontinue peps and gh on days were peg-mgf is pinned ?

Thanks mate

Loganator


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

loganator said:


> @Pscarb would you discontinue peps and gh on days were peg-mgf is pinned ?
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Loganator


yes buddy as they both will convert to IGF and this will end the process MGF does...


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes buddy as they both will convert to IGF and this will end the process MGF does...


Thanks , how long would you leave it before continuing peps gh ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

loganator said:


> Thanks , how long would you leave it before continuing peps gh ?


when i ran high dose i did it on Monday and Friday then continued with GH or Peps the morning after (GH was the evening after) this gave the MGF a good 12-14hrs to do its stuff.....i should see the benefit to the high dose pMGF on this next cycle


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> when i ran high dose i did it on Monday and Friday then continued with GH or Peps the morning after (GH was the evening after) this gave the MGF a good 12-14hrs to do its stuff.....i should see the benefit to the high dose pMGF on this next cycle


Thanks buddy


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Paul what do you think of the results of your studies with the peg and boom dosing ipam so far mate ? have you finished your experiment yet , do you feel you made decent gains mate ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

loganator said:


> Hi Paul what do you think of the results of your studies with the peg and boom dosing ipam so far mate ? have you finished your experiment yet , do you feel you made decent gains mate ?


i liked it mate the true test will be over the next 8-10 weeks as i am on cycle for the first time so the new muscle cells that could of been produced will grow....


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i liked it mate the true test will be over the next 8-10 weeks as i am on cycle for the first time so the new muscle cells that could of been produced will grow....


Great stuff !


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i liked it mate the true test will be over the next 8-10 weeks as i am on cycle for the first time so the new muscle cells that could of been produced will grow....


Any updates yet Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Big Ian said:


> Any updates yet Paul?


it is something i will do again, i have a much fuller and rounder look to the muscle this year better than in previous years, i am thinking of doing this again in my current off cycle stage...


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@Pscarb can you have a look over my proposed peptide and GH cycle. This will be ran on a bulk with the use of AAS.

Rough plan and times:

11am - 100mcg GHRP 2 & Mod Grf

11:15am - 4iu GH

11:45am - Eat

1pm Train

2:30pm - 100mcg GHRP 2 & Mod Grf

2:45pm - Shake consisting of pro + carbs

10pm - 100mcg GHRP 2 & Mod Grf

10:30pm - Shake of pro + carb/ meal

1am - Eat

1:30am 400mcg Ipam then bed

How does this look and are the times after the peptides when I eat ok?

Would you take the GH after peps in the morning too?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> @Pscarb can you have a look over my proposed peptide and GH cycle. This will be ran on a bulk with the use of AAS.
> 
> Rough plan and times:
> 
> ...


It's ok but you don't need to wait after the GH shot to eat, I would add some Mod GRF to the IPAM at night as well other than that it is all good.....


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> It's ok but you don't need to wait after the GH shot to eat, I would add some Mod GRF to the IPAM at night as well other than that it is all good.....


Thanks mate, another 100mcg mod grf with the ipam you reckon and good to go?

I suppose the GH with food thing is a myth so shall just eat once taken GH.

Is 15mins enough time after taking peps to eat?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> Thanks mate, another 100mcg mod grf with the ipam you reckon and good to go?
> 
> I suppose the GH with food thing is a myth so shall just eat once taken GH.
> 
> Is 15mins enough time after taking peps to eat?


Yes the GRF with the IPAM is good, yes the eating with GH is a myth, 15min is fine to a degree the release of GH from the peptides will have happened you will lose very little by not waiting 20min......


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

@Pscarb I've got a question that you can hopefully help me with, didn't feel it was worth a separate thread,

I've had a car crash recently, bruised & aching but nothing permanent luckily,

Which of these would be best to help me recover and get back in the gym? Feeling like a weak old man right now

GHRP-2 & CJC1295 w/o DAC

HGH

Tb-500

Considering I'm 19 when GH is suppose to be high naturally, would this give tb500 the edge?

Thank you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DazUKM said:


> @Pscarb I've got a question that you can hopefully help me with, didn't feel it was worth a separate thread,
> 
> I've had a car crash recently, bruised & aching but nothing permanent luckily,
> 
> ...


if all you are is bruised and aching then non of these rest is what you need, there comes a time when what you need is to listen to your body and from what you have said your body says rest..

on a side note it makes no difference what so ever what your age is with GH


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> if all you are is bruised and aching then non of these rest is what you need, there comes a time when what you need is to listen to your body and from what you have said your body says rest..
> 
> on a side note it makes no difference what so ever what your age is with GH


Ok cheers


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no GH at the moment although my next trial will be GH/Slin post and Pre WO
> 
> don't know mate try it and let us know the results


Hi Paul,

Thanks for all the posts & information you provide on here.!

What like was your results from your trial of GH/Slin post & pre WO? Also how would you incorporate GHRP2/GRF 1-29 in with that?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

@Pscarb hi Paul I'm just about to start useing the 3x a week method thinking gone start with 8ius might bump up to 16 later

Just wondering is it true that adex lowers igf levels and makes GH not as effective thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> @Pscarb hi Paul I'm just about to start useing the 3x a week method thinking gone start with 8ius might bump up to 16 later
> 
> Just wondering is it true that adex lowers igf levels and makes GH not as effective thanks


not sure about that but i have taken GH with and without Adex and did not see any difference, what has to be remembered it might effect IGF-1 levels but by how much in the grand scheme of things i am not sure it is noticeable


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> not sure about that but i have taken GH with and without Adex and did not see any difference, what has to be remembered it might effect IGF-1 levels but by how much in the grand scheme of things i am not sure it is noticeable


Thanks Paul


----------

